# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Trasformazione snc in srl: quando scatta obbligo revisore se la snc superava i limiti

## dott.mamo

Una snc con un fatturato superiore ai 4 mln da diversi anni, si trasforma in srl.
Ai fini dell’art. 2477 c.c., il superamento di almeno uno dei limiti nei due esercizi consecutivi va verificato solo guardando i prossimi 2 bilanci che la Srl depositerà oppure si devono guardare i bilanci dei due esercizi già trascorsi e fatti dalla snc?
In ogni caso credo che la nomina debba avvenire in occasione dell’approvazione del bilancio e non prima, ma nella prima ipotesi la nomina avverrebbe fra due anni, nella seconda invece la nomina dovrebbe avvenire già nel 2021.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Una snc con un fatturato superiore ai 4 mln da diversi anni, si trasforma in srl.
> Ai fini dell’art. 2477 c.c., il superamento di almeno uno dei limiti nei due esercizi consecutivi va verificato solo guardando i prossimi 2 bilanci che la Srl depositerà oppure si devono guardare i bilanci dei due esercizi già trascorsi e fatti dalla snc?
> In ogni caso credo che la nomina debba avvenire in occasione dell’approvazione del bilancio e non prima, ma nella prima ipotesi la nomina avverrebbe fra due anni, nella seconda invece la nomina dovrebbe avvenire già nel 2021.

  Nomina rinviata poiché il superamento dei parametri riguarda la Srl. Il periodo svolto sotto la veste di Snc non è rilevante.

----------


## dott.mamo

Anche secondo me ma ho colleghi che dicono il contrario.
Non riesco a trovare dottrina o sentenze, per caso hai qualcosa in merito? 
C'è questa massima notarile del triveneto:   

> I.D.5 - (TERMINI PER LA NOMINA DEL COLLEGIO SINDACALE OBBLIGATORIO - 1° pubbl. 9/11 - motivato 9/11)
> Qualora, nel corso della vita di una società, si verifichino i presupposti di cui all’art. 2477, commi 2 e 3, c.c. per la nomina obbligatoria del collegio sindacale, la medesima deve avvenire nel corso dell’esercizio successivo, entro trenta giorni dall’approvazione del bilancio (art. 2477, comma 6, c.c.).
> Tale regola vale anche nelle ipotesi in cui l’obbligatorietà della nomina non dipenda dal risultato di uno o più esercizi ma da presupposti “istantanei”, quali l’esecuzione di un aumento di capitale ad un importo pari o superiore a quello minimo per le società per azioni, ovvero l’acquisizione del controllo di una società obbligata alla revisione legale dei conti.

  Ho trovato l'esperto del Sole che ha affrontato un quesito simile, cioè di una snc trasformata a gennaio 2019 in srl che già nel 2017 e 2018 superava i nuovi limiti e la riposta è stata di nominare entro il 16/12/19 il sindaco o il revisore perché vanno considerati anche gli esercizi come snc. 
C'è da dire però che se si applica la massima e questa risposta, secondo me la nomina va fatta in sede di approvazione del bilancio 2020, in aprile 2021, non subito.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Anche secondo me ma ho colleghi che dicono il contrario.
> Non riesco a trovare dottrina o sentenze, per caso hai qualcosa in merito? 
> C'è questa massima notarile del triveneto:   
> Ho trovato l'esperto del Sole che ha affrontato un quesito simile, cioè di una snc trasformata a gennaio 2019 in srl che già nel 2017 e 2018 superava i nuovi limiti e la riposta è stata di nominare entro il 16/12/19 il sindaco o il revisore perché vanno considerati anche gli esercizi come snc. 
> C'è da dire però che se si applica la massima e questa risposta, secondo me la nomina va fatta in sede di approvazione del bilancio 2020, in aprile 2021, non subito.

  Il 2477 del cod. civ. è una norma che si applica al funzionamento di una S.r.l.. e questo è immediatamente percepibile a norma del comma 5 del 2477. Non vedo come possano rientrare i parametri misurati nella S.n.c. nel funzionamento della S.r.l. E' come dire che gli effetti della responsabilità illimitata e solidale per i debiti sociali della S.n.c. trasformanda continuano a permanere nella S.r.l. trasformata con il risultato che i nuovi soci della società trasformata diventano debitori per i debiti contratti ante-trasformazione e con responsabilità illimitata e solidale.

----------


## dott.mamo

Hai letto la risposta del Sole? 09/2019
Basta cercare "neotrasformata". 
Anche io la pensavo inizialmente come te però ragionando si parla di dimensioni societarie e se la società ha quella dimensione deve provvedere, al di là che sia una snc o altro perché anche quella società ha un bilancio da cui vedere la dimensione.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Hai letto la risposta del Sole? 09/2019
> Basta cercare "neotrasformata". 
> Anche io la pensavo inizialmente come te però ragionando si parla di dimensioni societarie e se la società ha quella dimensione deve provvedere, al di là che sia una snc o altro perché anche quella società ha un bilancio da cui vedere la dimensione.

  Non ho letto il Sole 24 ore (parere) ma resto convinto che il ragionamento che vuole applicata una norma delle S.r.l. alle S.n.c. ribadisco è errata.

----------


## dott.mamo

C'è chi mette in relazione questo col Codice della Crisi, avvalorando la necessità della nomina immediata.

----------


## zallaaa12

> C'è chi mette in relazione questo col Codice della Crisi, avvalorando la necessità della nomina immediata.

  Ha senso. Alla fine per quanto sotto una veste differente, la società sconta gli stessi fattori di rischio/crisi che gia esistevano come snc. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

